

HTML5 Video Player With Elegant Flash and Silverlight Shims: MediaElement.js - ugh
http://mediaelementjs.com/

======
ZeroGravitas
The page claims (twice) that Adobe have pledged to support VP8/Webm in Flash
11 (due early next year). The link they use to support this, is from the
middle of 2010 and only pledges support at some future, unspecified point.
There's no timescale or version promised. You might assume they meant the next
major version, but they've been a bit cagey about it.

From March this year, the same blog has this statement in a comment _"Adobe
supports Google’s efforts to advance open standards such as WebM, and we have
announced that we intend to support VP8 in a future release of Flash Player.
No availability dates have been announced yet."_

[http://blogs.adobe.com/flashplatform/2010/05/adobe_support_f...](http://blogs.adobe.com/flashplatform/2010/05/adobe_support_for_vp8.html)

